# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  آموزش تصویری راه اندازی دومین

## mehdisat2003

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز
فایلی که برایتان پیوست کردم شامل 48 عکس می باشد که روش راه اندازی یک domain را از ابتدا تا انتها را توضیح می دهد مراحل را مو به مو انجام دهید تا دچار مشکل نشوید.
از انجا که دیدم که سوالات زیادی برای دوستان در بخشهای دیگر به وجود امده بود فکر کردم مطالب را با عکس توضیح بدم بهتر باشه البته با اجازه مدیران محترم. :چشمک:  


موضوع بدی که دارم براتون آماده میکنم راه اندازی ویدیو کنفرانس در شبکه می باشد به محض آماده شده در  همین قسمت قرار می دهم

از زحماتی که مدیران محترم برای پاسخ گویی به دوستان می کشند پیشاپیش کمال تشکر را دارم :تشویق:

----------


## mhjb

سلام دوست عزیز
از بابت کاری که کردی ممنون. دستت درد نکنه. فکر جالبی بود. فقط لزومی نداشت DNS رو اول بسازی با زدن dcpromo مراحل نصب DNS هم انجام خواهد شد.
موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## Identifier

دوست عزیز با تشکر از زحمات شما،

پ.ن : عنوان تغییر یافت ،  لطفا برای موضوعات ارسالی از عناوین مناسب استفاده کنید.

متشکرم

----------


## ramsess

خیلی ممنونم آفرین آفرین به به از فایلتون ممنونم

----------


## mehdiDER_5

با سلام و تشکر 
حال اگر میخواستیم یک sub domain از طریق additional domain تعریف کنیم چکار باید بکنیم و نحوه ip دادن و بالا آمدن کلاینت ها چگونه است

----------


## Strategist

یک توصیه به همه ی دوستان:
برای راه اندازی هر نوع سرویسی بر روی windows 2003 حتما راهنمایی های خودش را هم بخونید. 1000 برابر زحمت خوندنش ، دردسر های بعدی را کم می کنه.

----------


## BraveMind

من هنوز دانلود نکردم ولی به بهش رو می گم

----------


## ehsanmoezzi

دوست عزیز 
ازت کمال تشکر را دارم که این آموزش را در اختیار کار بران گذاشتی
یک سوال 
مشکلات متفرقه شبکه چه در workgruoupو چه domain رو چطوری حل کنیم مثلاٌ در شبکه 
ping پاسخ می دهد ولی ارسال و دریافت نداریم
باز هم تشکر :تشویق:

----------


## delphi77

من یک سرور فایل دارم که تحت دامین سرور اصلی قرار نمی گیره

وقتی نام دامین سرور اصلی را پینگ می کنم آی پی خودش را به جای سرور اصلی برمی گرداند

در صورتی که آی پی سرور اصلی را پینگ می کنم درست پینگ می کنه

چطور می توانم سرور فایلم را تحت دامین کنم

----------


## منصور بزرگمهر

فایل زیپ شما باز نمی شود. دلیل چیست؟

----------


## dost_man

دمت گرم
خدای اطلاعاتی خوبی داری 
من که هر وقت مشکل داشته باشم امدم اینجا بدون جواب نرفتم

----------


## shirin_sh1024

ممنون از زحمتتون ولی کاش یه کم توضیحم میدادین . یه کم زیادی آموزشتون تصویری بود  :اشتباه:  ولی بهرحال ممنون  :بامزه: 
کلا تو این سایت همه چیز پیدا میشه ولی یه چند ساعتی آدم باید خودشو چنگ بزنه تا بفهمه چی به چیه  :افسرده:

----------


## asad54

سلام
واقعا" دمتون گرم
حال دادین ، خفنننننننننننن!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hdnsoft

سلام آموزش جالبی بود 
بی صبرانه منتظر آموزش بعدی 
ویدئو کنفرانس هستیم :) 
حق یارتون

----------

